# Music City Speedsolving 2015 - September 12, 2015



## Aussie (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello Speedsolving community! Evan Liu and I, Aussie Greene, are ecstatic to announce our competition, Music City Speedsolving 2015!

This is the first Tennessee competition since 2006 - nearly a decade!

*Date:*
Saturday, September 12, 2015.

*Confirmed Events:*
2x2 Speedsolve - 2 rounds.
3x3 Speedsolve - 3 rounds.
4x4 Speedsolve
6x6 Speedsolve
3x3 Blindfolded
Skewb

*Tentative Events:*
6x6 Round 2
Pyraminx
7x7 Speedsolve

*CubingUSA:* www.cubingusa.com/musiccity2015
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MusicCity2015

*Location:*
Woodmont Hills Church
3710 Franklin Pike
Nashville, TN 37204

There is a flat fee of $15 per competitor. There is a preliminary limit of 60 competitors, but we may eventually decide to increase the limit. We will not decrease the limit. *You must pay online by the registration deadline, 11:59pm on September 8.*


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 16, 2015)

Hype. Hype hype.
But thanks for the comp


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 16, 2015)

I will most likely be there.


----------



## Torch (Aug 16, 2015)

Already signed up!


----------



## Aussie (Aug 16, 2015)

Awesome guys, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2015)

Count me in x___x


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 16, 2015)

Why no 5x5?


----------



## Aussie (Aug 16, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Why no 5x5?



We wanted to have the most basic events in the competition, aka 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 & 3BLD. We only added 6x6 because we both really love that event. It's not that we're apposed against having 5x5, it just didn't really seem like an event to consider. We are considering adding it as a tentative event if a good amount of people want it, though.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 16, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Tentative Events:
> 6x6 Round 2



If there is a way to make this happen, Aussie will make it happen lol


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2015)

Great to see cubing come back to Tennessee! It's a bad weekend for me, but I'd love to visit Nashville again if you hold one in the spring. Nashville is one of my favorite places in the country.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 16, 2015)

Kian said:


> Great to see cubing come back to Tennessee! It's a bad weekend for me, but I'd love to visit Nashville again if you hold one in the spring. Nashville is one of my favorite places in the country.



Yeah, it really is a nice place! I'd love to hold another one in spring, but Evan is going to be in the UK until September of next year starting a few days after this competition, so I'd need to find another delegate and I don't know how hard that would be.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2015)

Aussie said:


> *Tentative Events:*
> 6x6 Round 2



I bet you would be really mad if you decided to hold that and didn't end up making the cut lol

I might be coming, it's less than 5 hours away, which is decent. I'll have to check with my parents. 

BTW there really should be 2x2 finals, like seriously top 10 2x2 solvers could probably finish in under 10 minutes. Around 3.5 seconds to scramble and check, 10 seconds to get to the station, 10 seconds inspection on average, 4.5 seconds each solve, 7 seconds to write down the times and initial, and 5 seconds to get back to the scramblers, and maybe 10 seconds sitting there before getting re-scrambled, that is 3.5+10+10+4.5+7+5+10=50 seconds for each solve, even with only 5 stations, the 5 stations cancel with 5 solves per competitor, and then there are 10 competitors, that is 500 seconds (50*10) which is 8:20 minutes. And yeah I know from experience, the time I was in 2x2 finals. It went by really fast.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2015)

Let's see.. Who's willing to drive 8 hours that I know...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 17, 2015)

alright adding this to the list of competitions that I've noticed, wanted to go to, but couldn't, and I'm gonna probably get uwr


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 17, 2015)

Might be able to go 
I'm also really interested in 5x5 if there's a possibility of that being a tentative event.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Yeah, it really is a nice place! I'd love to hold another one in spring, but Evan is going to be in the UK until September of next year starting a few days after this competition, so I'd need to find another delegate and I don't know how hard that would be.



Well, you're talking to one.

If all goes well here from what Evan says and you have a venue again in the spring, we may be able to work something out.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 17, 2015)

Kian said:


> Well, you're talking to one.
> 
> If all goes well here from what Evan says and you have a venue again in the spring, we may be able to work something out.



Oh, I didn't realize that, haha! The venue is great. The space is decently large and we can get it for free. Yeah, if this goes well, I'd love to organize a competition with you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> The space is decently large and we can get it for free.



Lol. Kian's thinking "you had me at 'good venue'."


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 17, 2015)

Too bad there's another competition closer to me the same day, or else I'd go for the 6x6 and try and make up for Nationals 

Good luck on this! With a good events list(and a date not in the school year) other TN comps might be an interesting road trip for the MD crew.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that, haha! The venue is great. The space is decently large and we can get it for free. Yeah, if this goes well, I'd love to organize a competition with you.



Sigh.
I'll have to get Kit then.
Yes, I'm trying to organize a competition... if I can.


----------



## Torch (Aug 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Sigh.
> I'll have to get Kit then.
> Yes, I'm trying to organize a competition... if I can.



But he's in Oregon...


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

Torch said:


> But he's in Oregon...



What?! I thought he was in Michigan...

Forever alone


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 17, 2015)

If only we could have a delegate for the Georgia/Alabama/Tennesee/South Carolina region.

I predict soon, it'll happen!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2015)

That weekend is the Iowa State University versus University of Iowa football game, so that's a no-go for me.


----------



## Pryge (Aug 17, 2015)

i may actually go to this instead of wiscube it's an hour closer

edit: dang i have robotics that day


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 17, 2015)

Pryge said:


> i may actually go to this instead of wiscube it's an hour closer
> 
> edit: dang i have robotics that day



no fair you get to go to all the comps D:

edit: I'm not the only one then


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 17, 2015)

There is a 50% chance that I will be there. I've never actually travelled for a competition before, so this would be really cool!


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that, haha! The venue is great. The space is decently large and we can get it for free. Yeah, if this goes well, I'd love to organize a competition with you.



OK, well if you have a place for the spring and no delegate, send me an email.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 17, 2015)

Kian said:


> OK, well if you have a place for the spring and no delegate, send me an email.



Sounds great! I'll be sure to do so after this competition.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Sounds great! I'll be sure to do so after this competition.



;-; My dreams have been crushed


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 20, 2015)

Now there is a 2015 comp in every state that borders NC, but none in NC.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 20, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Now there is a 2015 comp in every state that borders NC, but none in NC.



Exactly, closets one besides this so far in 2015 has been nationals and I don't have time to organize one


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Now there is a 2015 comp in every state that borders NC, but none in NC.



Oh come on. There has only been one competition EVER in MO. (Alright, there have only been three in NC, but... 1 is worse.)


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 21, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Oh come on. There has only been one competition EVER in MO. (Alright, there have only been three in NC, but... 1 is worse.)



Only 5 in GA... Okay, I know that's not as bad, but the lack of Southeastern comps is sad.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Only 5 in GA... Okay, I know that's not as bad, but the lack of Southeastern comps is sad.



I just checked and there has been 11 competitions in Georgia.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 21, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I just checked and there has been 11 competitions in Georgia.



I have been corrected.
And Nats was held in GA at one point... if only I had been a cuber in 2008


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> if only I had been a cuber in 2008



Haha, at least we had 2 comps in GA this year. These past 3 years before 2015, Georgia hasn't been touched in terms of competitions.


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 22, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Haha, at least we had 2 comps in GA this year. These past 3 years before 2015, Georgia hasn't been touched in terms of competitions.



Meanwhile in SC...
One competition ever, and one that got cancelled -_- (and I'm going to this comp, probably, just fyi )


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 22, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Now there is a 2015 comp in every state that borders NC, but none in NC.



What happened to all of the Raleigh Opens I wonder?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 22, 2015)

North Carolina has a delegate too -- someone just actually needs to give Chester a solid comp proposal!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 25, 2015)

We gots us a new delegate in the southeast!

Aussie and Noah, let's talk during the competition, and see what we can work out.


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 25, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What happened to all of the Raleigh Opens I wonder?



Jonathan (the organizer of those) moved.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 25, 2015)

4Chan said:


> We gots us a new delegate in the southeast!
> 
> Aussie and Noah, let's talk during the competition, and see what we can work out.



vgj idea, see you there


----------



## Aussie (Aug 25, 2015)

4Chan said:


> We gots us a new delegate in the southeast!
> 
> Aussie and Noah, let's talk during the competition, and see what we can work out.



Yeah sure! Sounds great.


----------



## noodlez (Aug 25, 2015)

I may be there. If so, it will be my first comp. I'll probably enter in Pyra/2x2.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 26, 2015)

I very well might be going to this...let's hope for the best!! It'll be good to get back into competing after not doing so for almost a year. Hope to see you guys there  It's either gonna be this comp or the one in Fort Wayne (or both)


----------



## Aussie (Aug 28, 2015)

Here are my goals for the competition!

*3x3*
*1.* All sub-20 singles.
*2.* Sub-15 single.
*3.* Make it to round 2.

*6x6*
*1.* Sub-3 single please!!
*2.* Sub-3 mean.
*3.* Have a second round!

*7x7*
*1.* PB single.
*2.* PB mean.
*3.* Hold the event. ( After 6x6 round 2, of course. )


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 29, 2015)

Goals time already?

2x2: sub 2.7 avg
3x3: sub 9 avg (plz for god's sake -_-), get 2nd, 1st is impossible
4x4: sub 37 avg
6x6: sub 2:40 avg

and that's all I really care about


----------



## Torch (Aug 29, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: Sub-4.5 avg
3x3: PB single (sub-10.96), sub-12.5 avg
4x4: sub 1 average, beat Chris Tran
BLD: sub-1:30, successful mean
Skewb: sub-10 average


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 29, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: I honestly don't care.
3x3: Sub 24 Average, Sub 20 Single. Round 2 would be unlikely, but awesome. Also, don't DNF. (I'm coming for you, YouCubing!)
4x4: PB Average, Sub 1:30 Single.
Skewb: Sub 10 Average, Sub 7 Single.
Pyraminx (Tentative): Sub 12 Average.

This is going to be my first competition out of state, and also where I'll be staffing. If this comp goes well, I'm organizing one, if at all possible.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 29, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I'm coming for you, YouCubing!


y u heff b r00d ;-;

Wow, goals time already? okidoki then!
2x2: SUB 5 SINGLE NAO and sub-7 avg.
3x3: I need my sub-30 average that I deserve.
4x4: Get an official average, don't DNF anything _cough cough Atlanta Open_
6x6: Make cutoff, if I'm lucky xD If not, then at least sub-7.
Skubble: At least 1 sub-10 single, don't care about average.
Pyra (is the best event): Podium? 

If I podium in Pyra, will Senpai notice me?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 29, 2015)

Goals I Guess:

2x2: Sub 4.5 Average 
3x3: Sub 14.5 Average
4x4: Sub 1 Average
6x6: Just Make Cutoffs
Squeeb: 10ish Average


----------



## biscuit (Aug 29, 2015)

I know, I know totally un-related but I just have to ask you danphan. Why do you have a hydreigon as your profile pic? Why is it not a... Gee I don't know. a Danphan?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: If I don't get a sub-3 average, I may cry. Especially after my last competition. Maybe podium?
3x3: Sub-11 average hopefully. It would be great to beat my 10.62, but I'm not expecting it. More sub-10 singles?
4x4: Sub-45 average, sub-40 single. 
Skewb: Don't DNF. (I really hate Skewb)
Pyraminx?: Sub-6 average. 

I may have to pull out of 6x6, because of course I lost a piece last week. >.<


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just curious - is anyone driving through Cincinnati to get to this comp who'd be willing to let me hitch a ride? I've just started college at UC and I don't have a car.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 29, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I really hate Skewb



But profile pic :/


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 4x4: sub 1 average, beat Chris Tran



Kek, he should be easy to beat, I heard he doesn't even practice 4x4.

Goal: Sub-20 3x3 consistently.


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 30, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I know, I know totally un-related but I just have to ask you danphan. Why do you have a hydreigon as your profile pic? Why is it not a... Gee I don't know. a Danphan?



Because I <3 Hydreigon :3
Assuming you meant Donphan, when I created this profile, I didn't think about DanpHan being so close to Donphan. I don't really like Donphan that much. But yeah, I suppose it would be more fitting.

And I forgot there was pyra tentatively, so goal is sub 6 avg.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 30, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Because I <3 Hydreigon :3
> Assuming you meant Donphan, when I created this profile, I didn't think about DanpHan being so close to Donphan. I don't really like Donphan that much. But yeah, I suppose it would be more fitting.
> 
> And I forgot there was pyra tentatively, so goal is sub 6 avg.



Mkay. That makes sense.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 30, 2015)

4Chan said:


> We gots us a new delegate in the southeast!
> 
> Aussie and Noah, let's talk during the competition, and see what we can work out.



May I join in? If this comp goes well, I'm organizing one ASAP.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2015)

Of course, after the comp, just meet up with us and we can talk about organizing, dates, things, and etc.


----------



## theen (Aug 31, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 5, 2015)

1 week left.

Hype
HYPE
HYPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Torch (Sep 9, 2015)

Registration closes tonight. I'm hyped!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 9, 2015)

Registration ends in less than an hour, if you wish to compete, this is your last chance to register! Keep in mind we do not accept walk-ins.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

There would actually be a chance that I could come but registration is closed. I probably can't but I theoretically could. I'm pretty sad about this D:


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 9, 2015)

Hyperoni + cheese

4 days.
4 DAYS.
*4 DAYS.*
_*HYPE.*_

Also, if you see me there, say hi! I will probably write YouCubing on my nametag (if there are nametags.)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 10, 2015)

Will there be a CubeComps for this? I like instant gratification. 

On another note, I finally found my 6x6 piece! Now everyone can see how much I don't do big cubes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 10, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Will there be a CubeComps for this?



Yep, it's actually on cubecomps right now!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1135


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2015)

It happens to be happening! Tomorrow, I wake up at 4:30 AM to head out the the comp. Curse you, time zones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 12, 2015)

This comp was great. I had tons of fun, and did really well! 

My results:

2x2: Decent, 6.04 average. Like last time, I was really close to making finals. 

3x3 Round 1: Amazing. I got a 22 Average, making to Round 2.

3x3 Round 2: Great, although deeply disappointed. If only I didn't fail that last solve, (It was a 36 -_-) it could have been Sub 20 Average. anyway, I also got a 16, which was really cool. Average was also a 22.

4x4: Great, did really well. I got a 1:29 average, and a counting 1:23. Also, if you didn't know, 4x4 is my favorite event, so I'm really happy with how this turned out. 

Pyraminx: BJ. 14 Average, not even PB -_-

Skewb: 11 Average, 7th place. Yay!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you guys soo much for attending and helping out with Judging and Scrambling! The competition ran perfectly! 

*My Results!*

*3x3 Round 1*
Expectations: 18.XX average, 16.XX single.
Results: *16.52* average and *13.40* single.
Rank: *12th*
Wasn't expecting that at all, I rarely get 16.XX averages at home!

*3x3 Round 2*
Expectations: 15.XX average, 11.XX single.
Results: *17.51* average, *15.61* single.
Rank: *14th*
Mehh, kind of flopped in round 2. My DNF killed me!

*6x6 Round 1*
Expectations: 2:50.XX mean, 2:44.XX single.
Results: *3:11.11* mean and *3:05.34* single.
Rank: *5th*
Beat my competition PB single by 0.09 seconds. Other than that, I was very disappointed with my results.

*6x6 Round 2*
Expectations: 3:10.XX mean, 2:59.XX single.
Results: *3:02.20* mean, *2:54.79* single.
Rank: *5th*
Finally, a sub-3 single! I just wish it wasn't a +2... If it wasn't, I would have jumped up a place.

*7x7 Combined Finals*
Expectations: 5:45.XX mean, 5:2X.XX single.
Results: *DNF* mean and *4:54.85* single.
Rank: *7th*
Beat my overall PB single by 30 seconds! DNF'd second solve, messed up inner-layer algorithm so bad it caused the whole cube to get messed up.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2015)

My favourite part was the double rainbow on the highway.

DOUBLE COMPLETE RAINBOW


----------



## Torch (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone know if David's 5.96 was on video?


----------



## SirDavid (Sep 13, 2015)

Rubik's Cube Official 5.963 single:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJwR51vTPO4


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 14, 2015)

4Chan said:


> My favourite part was the double rainbow on the highway.
> 
> DOUBLE COMPLETE RAINBOW



gj double rainbow, my dad and I were trying to find the triple rainbow xD
Anywhooooozers:
2x2: 3.75 single and 5.98 avg (take that, b0ssguy23! lol), would be good even at home.
3x3: WAT SUB20 SINGLE and FINALLY an official sub-30 avg. Also would be great at home.
4x4: Overall PB single and ao5. Need I say more?
6x6: Chris will know, he judged. SO CLOSE but overall PB single.
Pyra: EPIC FAIL, gained me the title of +2perman. Not even sub-10 >-< Kill me now
Skewb: Idec about Skewb, 13 13 13 13 8 were the times lol. Absolutely awful.
Well then. 3 notfails, one halffail, and two fails.


----------



## Torch (Sep 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: Sub-4.5 avg
> 3x3: PB single (sub-10.96), sub-12.5 avg
> 4x4: sub 1 average, beat Chris Tran
> ...



2x2: Nope
3x3: Nope
4x4: Nope and nope
BLD: Nope and nope
Skewb: Yes

Despite that, I'm happy with my results. I got PB 3x3 average and BLD single, and my Skewb and Pyraminx times were awesome.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's an automatically downsized image of the double rainbow:







Photo credit goes to Torch and his dad!


----------



## Chree (Sep 14, 2015)

SirDavid said:


> Rubik's Cube Official 5.963 single:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJwR51vTPO4



Niiiiiiice solve. Love everyone's reaction in it!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 14, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: If I don't get a sub-3 average, I may cry. Especially after my last competition. Maybe podium?
> 3x3: Sub-11 average hopefully. It would be great to beat my 10.62, but I'm not expecting it. More sub-10 singles?
> ...



2x2: 
3x3: I got 2 sub-11 averages, 1 being PB, so I'm happy. Don't talk to me about round 1. I also got 5 sub-10 singles, which was cool. But I failed my chance at a sub-9 single when my F-perm had a major lock up on my last solve of finals. One day I will get a sub-10 average!
4x4: I'm pretty happy with my average. Sub-40 single will happen someday.
Skewb: Uh. I don't even know how I podiumed, much less got a sub-8 average. I learned Sarah's intermediate 3 days before the competition.
Pyraminx: Yes! 
6x6: Those are my actual PB's, so I'm very happy with them. I don't do big cubes at all.

Overall, great competition Aussie! It was well run and I think this may have been my favorite competition so far. On the 2x2 side, this competition gives me so much motivation to finish learning CLL and move on to EG-1 and someday EG-2.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> 3x3: PB single (sub-10.96)



LOL, I remember you talking to me about you getting a sub 10 fail. From what I remember, you got a V perm, thinking it was an A perm.


----------



## Torch (Sep 14, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> LOL, I remember you talking to me about you getting a sub 10 fail. From what I remember, you got a V perm, thinking it was an A perm.



Yes, yes I did. Though it probably would have been a low 10, not quite sub 10.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> Yes, yes I did. Though it probably would have been a low 10, not quite sub 10.



Ah, I remember now. Still, It could've been a sub 10, although not very likely.


----------

